# A World Wide Awakening?



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Perhaps, Just perhaps, not only England and now the US, are waking up to the realities of open borders, NWO, and the Muslim threat. Perhaps?



> A politician like me, who speaks the truth about a huge problem many Dutch are confronted with every day -- yes, I am talking about the terror of Islam and the Moroccan problem -- is dragged to court. Facing trial, while imams can preach all the hatred they want and the political elites keep silent. They call themselves leaders, but they do not lead; they mislead.


Wilders' Plan For Holland: Time For Liberation | Zero Hedge


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The world of flowers,butterflies,and unicorns that these inept leaders imagined is not the reality we live in, the people are stepping up and doing something about it. The NWO has been handed their hat......


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I hope he gets the country on the right track " the people has to put him in office ".


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Egypt is already breathing a sigh of relief.

Now....how to figure out how to not let the muslims use our Constitution against us.

It won't be as easy task.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

looks like the Muslim attack on Christmas has already started - cathedral steeple caught fire in the middle of the nite in the Netherlands ....

lots of holiday attacks on Christians last year across Europe - wouldn't count on another "turn the other cheek" response this year .....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Loosen the restrictions on weapons ownership, and let the people solve the problem themselves.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A world wide awaking has been occurring for some time. Germany, France, UK, U.S. and multiple other countries painfully see the plan of the elites to destroy countries and create a worldwide underclass to be ruled.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I hope so, except the other side has all the money and are a lot more organized. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Brexit chopped off the globalists (illuminati) left hand. We just cut off their right. Iceland poked out one of their ears. France is on the verge, Germany, this isn't death by 1000 cuts, this is death by beating with a sledge hammer. Never before in their long history have they been revolted against by ALL of the most powerful countries. We all know how these people operate, if we rear our ugly heads they take a step back. Like gun control. OH ok, we'll step back and wait a few years. Now, this time they are running down the street to the end of the block and they are still pounding sand. They see a boogeyman in trump and all of their deceit, propaganda and voter fraud couldn't stem the avalanche. The old WW2 tricks are dead. Internet and computers are to blame. The people have become infected with INFORMATION and it's deadly to the power elite. This election proves that beyond any doubt.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Leon said:


> Brexit chopped off the globalists (illuminati) left hand. We just cut off their right. Iceland poked out one of their ears. France is on the verge, Germany, this isn't death by 1000 cuts, this is death by beating with a sledge hammer. Never before in their long history have they been revolted against by ALL of the most powerful countries. We all know how these people operate, if we rear our ugly heads they take a step back. Like gun control. OH ok, we'll step back and wait a few years. Now, this time they are running down the street to the end of the block and they are still pounding sand. They see a boogeyman in trump and all of their deceit, propaganda and voter fraud couldn't stem the avalanche. The old WW2 tricks are dead. Internet and computers are to blame. The people have become infected with INFORMATION and it's deadly to the power elite. This election proves that beyond any doubt.


Leon .....is it really you?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Leon said:


> Brexit chopped off the globalists (illuminati) left hand. We just cut off their right. Iceland poked out one of their ears. France is on the verge, Germany, this isn't death by 1000 cuts, this is death by beating with a sledge hammer. Never before in their long history have they been revolted against by ALL of the most powerful countries. We all know how these people operate, if we rear our ugly heads they take a step back. Like gun control. OH ok, we'll step back and wait a few years. Now, this time they are running down the street to the end of the block and they are still pounding sand. They see a boogeyman in trump and all of their deceit, propaganda and voter fraud couldn't stem the avalanche. The old WW2 tricks are dead. Internet and computers are to blame. The people have become infected with INFORMATION and it's deadly to the power elite. This election proves that beyond any doubt.


But since September, they now control the internet.


----------

